# dog eats thong



## FullBody

My dog ate my wifes panties tonite while i was gone. Any thoughts on if it will pass thru him or not? This is a random thread i know.


----------



## ih772

FullBody said:


> My dog ate my wifes panties tonite while i was gone. Any thoughts on if it will pass thru him or not? This is a random thread i know.


Did you give it some hydrogen peroxide to make him throw it up? I have to give my 80 pound chessie a 1/4 cup of it to make her throw up a sock.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

it probably will pass thru him but it may require you helping him pull it out........gross I know. This happened with our cat, he ate some hair ties an my wife had to pull them out after they appeared to be hung up.....its really quite gross but the alternative got expensive with the vet


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter

just when you thought you have heard it all. Good luck with your dog and well the situation


----------



## Remnar

I would call a vet ASAP!

Had an old dog years ago that two times ate socks. I never saw him eat either of them but the first one passed through because I found it when on poop patrol in the back yard. The second sock about 2 years later got caught and he had to have surgery or he would have died. This was a small womens sock so if it got stuck I would be worried about a thong as the long thin straps might tangle easier.

Good Luck,

Remnar


----------



## Remnar

> This happened with our cat, he ate some hair ties an my wife had to pull them out after they appeared to be hung up.....


Wow a pull start cat!


----------



## Bill Collector Bob

Remnar said:


> Wow a pull start cat!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


I'd say just keep an eye on him, as long as he keeps passing solids and keeps eating he'll be alright.


----------



## Mallard Canard

My GWPate nylons all the time and they always came thru in the end. 

I'm sure your wife would have preferred that this subject would have gotten less publicity.


----------



## det07

Please post pics of your wife in a thong so we can better analyze the situation

Sorry, your probably not in the mood for jokes..Keep a close eye on em and don't hesitate to take him in to the vet.

We had a cat that would eat the tinsel off the xmas tree. Like cptnnorthwood said it got hung up and needed an extra tug to make it through. poor cat..


----------



## fowlattitude

Closely monitor. Mine gets into things due to anxiety of being left home and he always passes them within a day or two. If he starts acting abnormal or changes eating habits consult with vet.


----------



## Decoy Player

Too bad it wasn't one of those edible kind! :lol:


----------



## smoke

> Too bad it wasn't one of those edible kind! :lol:


Now that just ain't right. All though it would have helped wouldn't it?

Fullbody, I would just watch him closely and make sure he's still eating, and passing stool. If so, it will more than likley pass right through. At least it was your wifes thong and not your tighty ******'s or boxers dude! Good luck, you can get an xray fairly cheap to make sure things are moving through the poop tunnel ok also. Keep me updated to the progress of the thong! 
Smoke


----------



## FullBody

smoke said:


> Keep me updated to the progress of the thong!
> Smoke


 
I will be sure to post pics of said thong when i find it.


----------



## kype138

was said thong covered in sanders hot fudge? Just curious....


----------



## just ducky

smoke said:


> Now that just ain't right. All though it would have helped wouldn't it?
> 
> Fullbody, I would just watch him closely and make sure he's still eating, and passing stool. If so, it will more than likley pass right through...Smoke


Exactly! My almost 2 year old setter ate about a two foot section of garland (tinsel like stuff in long strings) right off of the X-mas tree over the holidays. Thought about calling the vet, but I just kept a close eye on him on poop breaks in the yard. And within 24 hours his crap started coming out sparkley :lol:. And yeah, a couple times in the next 24 hours I had to help tug some out. Not fun, but interesting to watch him dragging his *** around the yard with a string of sparkley poo trailing behind him. Bottom line, within 48 hours his crap was normal again. The strings on a thong may be a bit tougher to get through the system, so my suggestion is if you aren't seeing signs of it coming out the business end within 48 hours, you'd better call the vet because the dog is going to have to get rid of it out one end or the other...it can't stay in there forever. 

And yes, I hate to joke at a time like this, but that was one of the best headings that I think I've ever seen :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky

kype138 said:


> was said thong covered in sanders hot fudge? Just curious....


I'm sure many of us were thinking it, but you were the only one so far with balls enough to put it in writing :evilsmile


----------



## sullyxlh

FullBody said:


> My dog ate my wifes panties tonite while i was gone...


Could be worse-
Your wife coulda been in em when it happened.............


----------



## wannabapro

If it was a small dog it could be an issue. My buddy had a puggle or something like that and it ate one of his wife's thongs as well. He did not know it but coincidentally took the dog to the vet the following day to be altered and upon coming out of anesthesia he barfed em up. Vet said w/o the dog getting sick from the drugs, he may not have passed the panties and could have died. At least call your vet to get an opinion.


----------



## just ducky

wannabapro said:


> If it was a small dog it could be an issue. My buddy had a puggle or something like that and it ate one of his wife's thongs as well. He did not know it but coincidentally took the dog to the vet the following day to be altered and upon coming out of anesthesia he barfed em up. Vet said w/o the dog getting sick from the drugs, he may not have passed the panties and could have died. At least call your vet to get an opinion.


I know our vet would want to do something...not just sit back and wait. I's be surprised if any other vet would do differently. Most likely a first try would be to make them vomit. If that didn't work, and it didn't come out in the stool, then I'm sure they'd want to do surgery.


----------



## wannabapro

sullyxlh said:


> Could be worse-
> Your wife coulda been in em when it happened.............


Sully gets the prize so far!


----------

